# How long does it take Prednisone to clear your system



## RobInTN

Does anyone have a feel for how long it takes Prednisone to clear out of your system?  I've been weaning off for awhile now and I'm curious how long after my last dose I can expect it to be out of my system.  And how long after you stopped Prednisone did it take for you to start to feel like you were finally off of it?

Thank you.  
Rob.


----------



## Rebecca85

I think it's pretty quick (which is why you should carry a steroid card with you), because if you miss a dose you can go into withdrawal.


----------



## Ellowyne

Rebecca85 said:


> I think it's pretty quick (which is why you should carry a steroid card with you), because if you miss a dose you can go into withdrawal.


My son has just started on Prednisolone...He will be on it for at least a couple of months...Where do you get the Steroid Card from please?

Thank you!


----------



## Joleen23

My doctor never gave me a steroid card , it was only after my second time in hospital that i was given one by a nurse before i was discharged. Im on 5mg at the moment (was on 40mg and on i.v one's in hospital) Still feel like a crazy moon faced lady, hope it all stops soon


----------



## effdee

It depends on the dosage you were on and for how long. The higher the does and longer you were on it, the longer it will take.


----------



## denisk

I was dizzy for quite awhile and actually threw my heart out of rythm it really scared me but I have since recovered.  I'd say it took me at least 4-6 weeks maybe even a little loonger.  Best advice is drink tons of water.


----------



## micjac

I agree w/Effdee and denisk, depends on dose and drink tons of water.  Nasty med but works for some, just not for me...oh, and the moon face?  It certainly appeared faster than it went away!


----------



## spcwife23

i have the moon face and hump  /cry... im down to 25mg now im hoping i can get off in a matter of a month more or so.. it sucks because i feel so fat and round but i know it will go away once i can get off the pills which will be soon hopefully..


----------



## denisk

I could see my cheeks for awhile lol


----------



## saltimbanc0

Depends if you mean the actual drug or the side effects it can cause. Half life for pred is about 8-10 hours i believe. You can pretty much assume after 24 hours the drug is more or less cleared the system.

The longer you are on and the higher doses the moe the sides will build and the longer to get rid of them, Things like thinning skin, moon face, stretch marks (tho these are really only likely after very high doses or pretty long term use) can take quite a while. Things like high blood sugar, appetite, insomnia should all start to pass within a day or 2 of discontinuing.

When i came of pred after 6 years of 30 mg (which i had no cushing effects from, act lost weight and did great but the long term use shut down my adrenals permanently) it took quite a while before the adrenal crisis symptoms were evident. If you have any real concerns after a while and had been on a moderate dose (more than say 20mg pred for more than 10 days and no appropriate taper) then i would get a few adrenal tests done - acth, serum 9am cortisol. Just to check your body is picking u the work.

With things like moon face and swelling (and i know tihs can be a real pain for ppl even if it is a vanity thing) then thats going to be down to whether you put on actual weight or if its fluid, if fluid check your U and Es and make sure your Na is not too high or you K too low - these will cause the flud retention as a result of the excess mineralcorticoid activitiy in the pred.


----------



## bobtheman

the half life of pred is 1 hour. so after two hours, the medicine will be out of your system


----------



## saltimbanc0

"Peak plasma concentrations of prednisolone are obtained one or two hours after administration by mouth, and it has a usual plasma *half-life of two to four hours*. Its initial absorption, but not its overall bioavailability, is affected by food."

_The half life refers to the amount of time taken for the levels of the initial dose to decrease in the body by half Ie 40mg in reach peak concentration of ~ 40mg in an hour. By 4 hours in the body there will be about 20mg still active, by 8 hours ~ 10mg, 16 ~5mg_

Prednisolone is extensively bound to plasma proteins, although less so than hydrocortisone (cortisol).

"Prednisolone has a biological half-life lasting several hours, intermediate between those of hydrocortisone (cortisol) and the longer acting glucocorticoids, such as dexamethasone. "

It is this intermediate duration of action that makes it suitable for the alternate day administration regimens that have been found to reduce the risk of adrenocortical insufficiency, yet provide adequate corticosteroid coverage in some disorders.


----------



## Rebecca85

Ellowyne- you should have been given a steroid card when the pred was dispensed to you. Ask next time you get it refilled, in the meantime you can write it on a card: med name, date and dosage (so if he's tapering you need to write the tapering schedule in full), plus hospital, consultant, ID number and any other information like allergies.


----------

